# Estimate the price/body size of the new rumored Canon Megapixel Monster...



## nicku (Sep 28, 2012)

Many of Canonrumors forum members are estimating different prices or body type for the newly rumored Canon Big Megapixel Monster that eventually will be released as a response to Nikon D800. 
Let's see the centralized opinion of the forum users...


----------



## Cannon Man (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm betting 1D sized and 11 000$


----------



## caMARYnon (Sep 28, 2012)

Cannon Man said:


> I'm betting 1D sized and 11 000$


me too, maybe 9999


----------



## well_dunno (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi,

I voted for 5D body 3500-5000 range. Ever since I became a member of this forum, Canon has been great at releasing products at price points which I would have considered to be marketing harakiris before the releases. In other words, my guesses are generally inaccurate so they probably release a 1D body... 

Cheers!


----------



## Cannon Man (Sep 28, 2012)

They don't have to follow what Nikon is doing. They chose to go with a lower megapixel 5D III. 
If i was canon i would make a real flagship camera with high megapixels and with the added funding from higher price concentrate on high image quality and dynamic range.

If you think they should follow nikons D800 then why does not Nikon follow Canon's 5D III?


----------



## nicku (Sep 28, 2012)

Cannon Man said:


> They don't have to follow what Nikon is doing. They chose to go with a lower megapixel 5D III.
> If i was canon i would make a real flagship camera with high megapixels and with the added funding from higher price concentrate on high image quality and dynamic range.
> 
> If you think they should follow nikons D800 then why does not Nikon follow Canon's 5D III?



Canon AND Nikon are developing their business based mainly on the market feedback, but when they develop new cameras, technology they do it with one eye to the competition. 

Regarding Nikon not fallowing Canon... how the Nikon D700 appears???.... I believe as a response to the 5D.


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Sep 28, 2012)

I think it will take the place and price of the now a bit old 1Ds3


----------



## well_dunno (Sep 28, 2012)

I would also say D800 is produced with the successful logic of 5D mk2. Canon has had two cams with the same sensor though, the 1Dsmk3 and the 5dmk2. 5D mk3 is out so 1Ds line is empty for now. Canon might decide to go with a 3D-4D kind of middle model to address 5D2 owners unhappy about 5D3 specs as well as 1Ds3 owners. Alternatively they can launch two cams one pure 1Ds line and a D800 competitor. 

Nikon currently does not have a successor for their 3Dx line but a D800. Coming with a 1Ds line cam and a high price tag is going to leave D800 alone in that market segment. I imagine mid-lower end FF market is bigger than the market for top of the line cams...

Just my 2 cents - Canon is usually doing what I think they should not out of a business point of view... :

Cheers!


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 28, 2012)

I can't picture it being the 1D size/pricepoint. Seems like in the past the 1D bodies were not the megapixel leaders, as they focused more on IQ and durability and ergonomics, etc..


----------



## AmbientLight (Sep 28, 2012)

My reasoning is that the new model will come in a 1D body with a pricetag similar to, but possibly a bit lower compared to the 1D-X. Why?

Without Nikon's D800 in the market I would expect Canon to use a price tag higher than the 1D-X, because then they would compete only with medium format cameras or the older D3X, which would enable Canon to confidently ask for a very high price tag, without customers likely to complain about it.

Now given that people are purchasing D800s Canon is likely to use a lower market entry price to divert a significant amount of consumers, who might otherwise purchase D800s.

I do hope that this is not only wishful thinking on my side.


----------



## dstppy (Sep 28, 2012)

One Dollar, Bob!


----------



## Ricku (Sep 28, 2012)

No way this camera is going to be 1D size. What a waste that would be.

As if our camerabags aren't heavy enough already?

No landscapers wanna carry around a big bulky elephant camera.


----------



## AmbientLight (Sep 28, 2012)

You do appear to ignore that there are people shooting other people in studios. A 5D body format won't do any good to people shooting a lot in portrait orientation.

Landscape photographers are not the only target group and I suspect landscape photographers are not even the primary target group. Do you see many people running around shooting landscapes with medium format cameras? I can't remember seeing a single one. For sure there may be some, who do, but not too many.


----------



## K-amps (Sep 28, 2012)

Marketing's greed will overcome Engineering's logic... The Camera is supposed to compete with the D800... but I will not be surprised if this is a 1Ds mk.IV...


----------



## Ricku (Sep 28, 2012)

AmbientLight said:


> You do appear to ignore that there are people shooting other people in studios. A 5D body format won't do any good to people shooting a lot in portrait orientation.
> 
> Landscape photographers are not the only target group and I suspect landscape photographers are not even the primary target group. Do you see many people running around shooting landscapes with medium format cameras? I can't remember seeing a single one. For sure there may be some, who do, but not too many.


So?

The ones who really needs the extra bulk can just buy a grip for the camera.

But we who don't want the extra bulk (and weight), can't remove the built in grip from a 1D camera.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 28, 2012)

Ricku said:


> The ones who really needs the extra bulk can just buy a grip for the camera.
> 
> But we who don't want the extra bulk (and weight), can't remove the built in grip from a 1D camera.



Does anyone _need_ bulk? It's more about balance and feel. Also, 'just adding the grip' is not an ideal solution - the ergonomics of the 1-series are far superior (written by someone who shot with three different gripped bodies before getting a 1-series). The 1-series is also more comfortable to hold, because the grip doesn't bulge on both sides to accomodate the batteries. Finally, I was always bothered by the flex between grip and body when attaching the gripped body to a tripod - not an issue with an integrated grip.


----------



## Tammy (Sep 28, 2012)

well_dunno said:


> I would also say D800 is produced with the successful logic of 5D mk2. Canon has had two cams with the same sensor though, the 1Dsmk3 and the 5dmk2. 5D mk3 is out so 1Ds line is empty for now. Canon might decide to go with a 3D-4D kind of middle model to address 5D2 owners unhappy about 5D3 specs as well as 1Ds3 owners. Alternatively they can launch two cams one pure 1Ds line and a D800 competitor.



I also think that Canon may consider going back to its previous model line with a high megapixel sensor in a 1D body and the same sensor in a 5D body named the 3/4D and priced in $4,000 range. This would give Canon the most comprehensive lineup of SLRs, covering all segments of the market.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 28, 2012)

well_dunno said:


> I would also say D800 is produced with the successful logic of 5D mk2. Canon has had two cams with the same sensor though, the 1Dsmk3 and the 5dmk2. 5D mk3 is out so 1Ds line is empty for now. Canon might decide to go with a 3D-4D kind of middle model to address 5D2 owners unhappy about 5D3 specs as well as 1Ds3 owners. Alternatively they can launch two cams one pure 1Ds line and a D800 competitor.
> 
> Nikon currently does not have a successor for their 3Dx line but a D800. Coming with a 1Ds line cam and a high price tag is going to leave D800 alone in that market segment. I imagine mid-lower end FF market is bigger than the market for top of the line cams...
> 
> ...



Um, the 1Ds line is GONE and is no more (hint: The 1D X).


----------



## robbymack (Sep 28, 2012)

My guess, 5d type body at $4000-4500 at introduction. That would fit nicely in the line up. 

I am sure regardless of the price, specs, or body style their will be several of you rushing to start the next "I'm moving to nikon" thread.


----------



## well_dunno (Sep 28, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> Um, the 1Ds line is GONE and is no more (hint: The 1D X).



I was referring to a 1D type body by 1Ds line, perhaps 1Dxs as NL suggests? (I know Keith is discredited for the inaccurate 1Ds mk 4 rumors but anyway) 

Either case, my guess is 5D type high MP body to sit between 1 and 5 lines...

Cheers!


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Sep 28, 2012)

1D sized - $9999.


----------



## DBCdp (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm looking at this in light of the way Canon has behaved in the past year. Super high MegaPixels, resolution and dynamic range a new high point....this points at the top professionals in the studio in high fashion and marketing. Those demands would want the larger, tougher, more stable 1D sized body. If the camera is going to compete with 30-40K MF camera's, they'll definately raise the bar on the price point to be a high standard for the Canon line while much lower than the competing MF line. 

As much as I'd love it to be in the 5 series or such, and moderately affordable, I highly doubt Canon will see it that way. Premium camera will demand premium price point. Simple as that.


----------



## Ricku (Sep 28, 2012)

DBCdp said:


> I'm looking at this in light of the way Canon has behaved in the past year. Super high MegaPixels, resolution and dynamic range a new high point....this points at the top professionals in the studio in high fashion and marketing. Those demands would want the larger, tougher, more stable 1D sized body. If the camera is going to compete with 30-40K MF camera's, they'll definately raise the bar on the price point to be a high standard for the Canon line while much lower than the competing MF line.
> 
> As much as I'd love it to be in the 5 series or such, and moderately affordable, I highly doubt Canon will see it that way. Premium camera will demand premium price point. Simple as that.


That would take Canon's ignorance and stupidity to new heights.

Elephant in the room is the D800/D800e, which offers 36MP and high DR with pro features such as dual cards, top-of-the-line AF and full weather sealing. Basically, 1Ds-level features, updated to 2012 standards, for $3000.

I'd happily pay $4k for a camera that consisted of a great sensor and not much else (like the 5D2 was back in 2008), but I'm not sure too many others would - I doubt the difference between a 46MP sensor and the D800 sensor would be as great as the difference was between the 5D2 and D700 sensors.

Thing is: when Canon's high MP camera hit the street, the D800 will probably be down at $2500.

Good luck with your overprice Canon.


----------



## Bob Howland (Sep 28, 2012)

"Estimate"? How about "make a wild guess" or "What I would do if I was head of Canon marketing"? Anyway, I guessed 5D3 body below $5000, simply because the Nikon D800 and D800 exist and the Sony 24Mpixel APS-C sensor can be scaled up to 60MP FF. I don't think Canon would introduce a high megapixel camera more expensive than the combined price of a D800 body and Nikon 24-70 and 70-200 lenses. But then, I'm often wrong about such things.

Update (correction): "...scaled up to 54MP FF."


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 28, 2012)

As long as it's cheaper than an 1D C... :-X


----------



## Axilrod (Sep 28, 2012)

It's gonna be the 1000000000D (aka "the billion D"), and will have an MSRP of approximately $1,000,000,000. It will have 1,000,000,000 megapixels, 1,000,000,000 FPS, 1,000,000,000 AF points, and about 10 stops of dynamic range ;D.


----------



## tiger82 (Sep 28, 2012)

Canon cannot leave the D800 price point unprotected in a normal interpretation of the market. Dropping the price of the 5D3 to $3000 and putting a high MP body at $4000 is a lose-lose. Putting a high MP FF priced below the 5D3 is also counterproductive. Competition prices dictate the 5D3 pricing at $2500-2700 and a D800 competitor at $3000-3500. Or Canon can decide that any price point above $2500 is not entry level and is not typical of new DSLR buyers that they will price a high MP FF body at $5000 or maybe even drop the 1Dx to $4500-5000 and put the high MP FF at $7000. More likely is the new high MP camera will be aimed at super pros and studios which would put the price at $10,000+ leaving the rest of the line untouched


----------



## tiger82 (Sep 28, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> It's gonna be the 1000000000D (aka "the billion D"), and will have an MSRP of approximately $1,000,000,000. It will have 1,000,000,000 megapixels, 1,000,000,000 FPS, 1,000,000,000 AF points, and about 10 stops of dynamic range ;D.



Perfect for shooting a thousand points of light


----------



## extremeinstability (Sep 28, 2012)

If they want to sell as many lenses as they possibly can, which I'm sure they do, they're going to need something to beat the D800 back down. Guessing this has to be that camera, so 5D body, between $3500 and $4000. Or they feel they can get by with $4500. It seems it has to be priced against the D800 to take that whole deal back out of the picture for people. Not sure how that happens with the 5D III however. 5D III becomes $2700-$3000 cam and this one gets parked at $4500. Could see that. But does that still leave a D800 draw for folks. Kinda tricky for them. Or they just don't overly give a crap and figure most will stay tied to lenses and not jump to the D800 at that price, even if they stick this thing out there $5000 or greater. If it is to be priced high or mid-range it kinda has to bump into their own 5D III or 1Dx and if it doesn't outright come in around 5D III I don't know that it takes the D800 elephant out of the room. Maybe 5D III just has a real short life. Doubt that I guess given 4 years for the II.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 29, 2012)

well_dunno said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > Um, the 1Ds line is GONE and is no more (hint: The 1D X).
> ...



We can probably both agree that it will be a 1Ds Mark IV hidden in another name


----------

